# regarding employment visa DMCC



## anups_123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi all
I am new to this forum and need the suggestion about my employment visa. 

1. I got job offer with 27500 AED per month in DMCC area, first of all how is this offer for staying with wife and one year old kid.

2. My company told me DMCC has forwarded by papers to DNRD on 8th april 14 and now no information is with them. Can any bosy tell me approximate time for all processing from now as I have to resign from my present company and time is less.

Regards


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

TBH. It takes a max of 3 days for the visa to be out once they apply. Oh God, you have not resigned yet?? You have to cancel your visa before a new visa can be issued. You cant have two visas at the same time. Go ahead and resign first , Cancel your visa,only then your new visa can be issued.Didnt the new company ask you about your visa status?


----------



## anups_123 (Apr 15, 2014)

plckid said:


> TBH. It takes a max of 3 days for the visa to be out once they apply. Oh God, you have not resigned yet?? You have to cancel your visa before a new visa can be issued. You cant have two visas at the same time. Go ahead and resign first , Cancel your visa,only then your new visa can be issued.Didnt the new company ask you about your visa status?


Actually I m.not in uae and its my first visa.I m in my home country.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

anups_123 said:


> Actually I m.not in uae and its my first visa.I m in my home country.


Oh I see.


----------



## anups_123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi..finally i got my entry permit yesterday valid till 14th june.

I have only one doubt as in my name it is written as Anup Mahajan vijay S/O vijay kumar mahajan. so by mistake they have written twice my father name "Vijay" once before S/O and once after S/o. Is there any impact for the same as in my passport my name is Anup Mahajan not Anup Mahajan Vijay.

This is UAe person typing mistake in visa. Please guide me if i had to face some problem during immigeration?

Regards
anup


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Why would you post your name on the internet
2. No problem. Generally father's name is included in your name here even if that is not something you use. Not ideal, but you will not have a problem. Double check with your company if you are still worried


----------



## anups_123 (Apr 15, 2014)

rsinner said:


> 1. Why would you post your name on the internet
> 2. No problem. Generally father's name is included in your name here even if that is not something you use. Not ideal, but you will not have a problem. Double check with your company if you are still worried


HI....Thanks for message....I am only worries as in full they have repeated the my fathers name? thats worried point only.

My name is correct as per passport. Only they have done father's first name after my name before S/O word.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

anups_123 said:


> This is UAe person typing mistake in visa. Please guide me if i had to face some problem during immigeration?


You may have a few minor issues, but nothing that will cause a major issue with the process. When my visa was issued, there was a spelling mistake in Arabic so that the name matched someone who was wanted for murder in Abu Dhabi!!! I wound up spending about an hour in a cell at Dubai Airport while my name was cleared. So if something that serious would only take one hour to sort out, your situation is not going to be a problem.

In additional, after my name was corrected in Arabic before the residence visa was stamped, there was ANOTHER spelling mistake made in the English spelling (typo where "A" replaced "S" in the middle of my surname). Half my UAE documents now have this wrong spelling on them and nobody has questioned it. Don't worry!


----------



## mohsinx300 (Nov 30, 2014)

salam 
my name is mohisn ali i apply for a job in DMCC just after the month of ramzan and whenever i call my boss he tells me that ur visa have been approved but is'nt issue yet. i want 2 ask humbly how much time it will take to issue my visa coz i m waiting waiting and still i m waiting.

regards 
Mohsin Ali


----------



## samanth (Apr 9, 2015)

*contract*

hi,

i'm sam, working in under DMCC Visa, my contract it is mention 3 months notice period , but I found new job, I can wait 3 months, if wait I will loss new job, shall I give the 1 month notice is it possible, please advice ......?????


----------

